# Monark Middleweight w/ the Tail Fin Guard : model ID  Anyone have one Or a pic and parts?



## Lamont (Aug 27, 2019)

Looking to ID this Monark more specifically ..... I am guessing its early 1960's based on the huffy style features and what i read in similar threads ....


Looking for Pics or catalog of an original condition / same model 


Did this bike have a tank ?  i.e similar to the middleweight mini tank or tube surround lighted tank ?

I'm hoping to possibly  find /source   1. a tank  2.  correct fin shape rear rack or close ,   2.  guard in better condition   and /or    3. frame decals  4.  a headbadge decal ( if OG or chainguard decal to  possibly repaint the OG guard 

to do so , and also just to ID the bike .... Id love some help finding catalog pics, original model name , someone here who has the same color / model bike in more orig condition ...

and yes!  .... the banana  seat is to be deleted  

similar threads I saw here had a flat shape to the chain guard and / or were in blue or silver ... anyone had a red one or a pic of this matallicish red in better shape ?





any info as to the above is much appreciated  !





Characteristics:  

- no badge no remaining labels other than the chain guard

-  Chain guard is Tail fin shaped and has no model name painted on 

- OG Bendix single red band hub

- Painted not chrome rims 

- Bolt heads feature monark M , seat bolt is bullseye motif

- no tank present , nor badge holes , head tub and tall  stem lock nut appear huffy like 

- one pedal  Curved edge / bowtie? style 

- slight flare to the seat stay 




Oh , one more thing ... where the twin bars merge with the seat tube... does one floss between the twin bars as they pass the top bar or is this supposed to be fused the four inches closest to the seat tube?


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 27, 2019)

This - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-el-camino-offerup-find.111720/
and this - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1962-monark-el-camino-mens-tank-139436833


----------



## Oilit (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a 1961 Walthour and Hood catalog with the full line of Huffy bicycles posted here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...log-huffy-dayton-and-raleigh-bicycles.108410/
and you can see similarities, but it looks like the "Belair" is the only Huffy with that same chain-guard, for what it's worth.


----------



## Lamont (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks you very much,  Oilit and Rennfaron !

Only the second middleweight I've dabbled with and I 'm looking to get this ridable by the weekend with an eye toward maybe adding a tank soon after .

Now i have a vastly better  idea what to shoot for ... 


Wondering if these frames were sometimes sold with tanks that covered the whole triangle between the upper and lower bars ?      one model looks kindof as though it might ,,,,  but the ctalog backround seems to contract the nbackground such  thats not actually so ...

I suppose the girls model tank and boys model tank are not interchangeable >>>> but they appear close , just the head tube angle may be the difference to fit ?



got the calipers out trying to find the proper stem diameter to fit it with chrome and likwise a longer seatpost....  

Ordering tires and got balled up trying to figure the bead seat diameter for these  middleweights rims?  590 ?


----------



## Oilit (Aug 29, 2019)

590 sounds like the bead seat diameter for a lightweight tire. Schwinn used a different b.s.d. for their middleweights, but I think most of the rest just used tires with a narrower cross section and the same b.s.d. as the balloon tires, 559 mm, which is what the early mountain bikes also adopted, meaning any 26 inch mountain bike tire should fit, if there's enough clearance in the frame. But I've never had or worked on a middleweight Huffy, so double check before you spend money. Somebody on here must know for sure, or maybe check with the local bike shop.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 1, 2019)

That bike came with 26 x 1.75 tires, 47x559


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't think your bike came with a tank, as I see no tank tab mounts on the frame.

Good luck finding any original photos of that style, they are few and far between.

This is a similar build, by Huffy, sold under the Coast to Coast hardware brand, a 1963 Coast King.   The tank mounted on a tab welded to the frame, where the rear of the tank is, also another tab at the head.


----------

